# Weird Wedges: the 'Pole Dancer' shoe



## daer0n (May 3, 2008)

You know, it gets harder and harder every day to find a good pair of wedges with your standard "naked woman" sculpture on the heel, doesn't it? Why is that, do you think? Because as far as we can see, this shoe is just totally versatile: not so much a shoe _for_ pole dancers as a shoe that _has_ a pole dancer attached to it. Genuis, no?
Source
Feel like strip dancing yet?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 3, 2008)

LOL! That's really weird.


----------



## Adrienne (May 3, 2008)

LOL This is so funny!!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 3, 2008)

*I hate the look*


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 3, 2008)

hahahahaha!


----------



## aney (May 3, 2008)

interesting... i would never wear it!


----------



## Darla (May 3, 2008)

You know Nury they say every shoe needs a good outfit to go along with it before you know whether it works or not. I am a little curious to see what would go with this. lol

(errr maybe this is one shoe post that might be better moved to the Adult section.)


----------



## LilDee (May 3, 2008)

lol!! that's so weird!

Where the heck do you find this things??


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 4, 2008)

haha


----------



## pinksugar (May 4, 2008)

OMG talk about ugliest shoes EVER


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 4, 2008)

That looks different! At least you can rest easy that you'll be the only one in your town/city/state wearing this.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 4, 2008)

Those are hideous shoes!


----------



## speedy (May 4, 2008)

Oh my, they are truly awful.


----------



## Bec688 (May 4, 2008)

They're different.. lol


----------



## katana (May 4, 2008)

LOL interesting.......where do you find these things? lol


----------



## daer0n (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That looks different! At least you can rest easy that you'll be the only one in your town/city/state wearing this.



HAHA agree!


----------



## Anthea (May 5, 2008)

Why I ask???


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 5, 2008)

i wouldnt wear them but those would be awsome as like book ends or something!


----------



## daer0n (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wouldnt wear them but those would be awsome as like book ends or something! haha good idea!


----------



## clarebear86 (May 5, 2008)

very different but i wouldnt wear them lol


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

now, that's just way too much! i think i'll skip this trend!


----------

